# My Mood



## D-EJ915 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just noticed this...intersting...


----------



## Donnie (Mar 15, 2007)

I was just about to post something about it.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2007)

beat you two by 2 minutes 

Here.

I hope this does not incur the wrath of the adminishredder  (scared face )

Cool feature tho!


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Mar 15, 2007)

yeehaw!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, being dense, how do you set your mood?

And skip the smartass answers


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2007)

Top right underneath your pm's

EDIT: it was anyway


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Top right underneath your pm's
> 
> EDIT: it was anyway


disappeared for me too...


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=425120#post425120


----------

